# feelings of despair



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

right now I am feeling such hopelessness. i hate the constant feeling of sadness. i am so sick and tired of crying every single day for the last month basically. it sucks...


----------



## dollybird (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel your pain. Have you looked at going on any medication. I have started on AD's and surprisingly they seemed to work straight away. I feel numb and not crying so much. I am here if you would like to chat.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you. I honestly don't know what I need anymore.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

There isn't anything wrong with crying during the early stages of a separation or divorce, I think it's actually healthy. But if you are so debilitated with grief that you are no longer functioning in your life then you need to get help ASAP. Go to the doctor, a clergy man, maybe a support group or friends or family. 

Don't isolate yourself and let this grief consume you, please reach out and accept help from those around you.


----------

